# Whacker Stories!



## frdude1000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok.  Everyone knows they have an inner whacker inside of them.  We all also work around whackers/squirrels/nuts whatever your area calls them.  This is the thread to share our stories, pictures, videos, etc.


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 2, 2010)

How about the person with more money put into emergency lights than their POV was worth? And they had more/better lights than PD's patrol cars.

As I type this, I'm wearing Big Shears and a bat belt (everyone wears bat belts here), so maybe I should shut my mouth.

At least I don't own a scanner or wear EMS hero-type t-shirts.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Everyone knows they have an inner whacker inside of them.



I find that rather offensive.  It's like assuming everyone has a touch of schizophrenia.


----------



## firetender (Jul 2, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I find that rather offensive.  It's like assuming everyone has a touch of schizophrenia.



We agree with that assumption.


----------



## MDA (Jul 3, 2010)

There are so many in my area. I live in a suburban/rural County and there's a million FD volunteers. So they take that as an excuse to put lights all over everything they can, and wear the super obnoxious gimmick shirts. They also show up on scene and break out their 10 tons of crap right as everyone's leaving.

I'm a minimalist. I don't even like cargo pockets on my pants, haha.

HOWEVER, I do own a scanner and when I sit on the computer or I'm doing something for school etc. I listen to the local dispatch center. Aside from my coworkers those are my friends out there and I just like knowing what's going on. It's not portable or anything though... I'm not THAT bad.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 3, 2010)

> HOWEVER, I do own a scanner and when I sit on the computer or I'm doing something for school etc. I listen to the local dispatch center.



I own a scanner, but there are no fire, EMS or PD frequencies tuned into it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I own a scanner, but there are no fire, EMS or PD frequencies tuned into it.



In that case, Lifeguard niner zero one november bravo would like to go direct foxtrot mike golf, um, thereafter direct sierra lima charlie if Salt Lake will approve thence as filed, and we would like to climb flight level three niner zero.

See, Brown is much more than an orange jumpsuit 

*Disclaimer:* Date of qualification for orange jumpsuit undetermined.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> How about the person with more money put into emergency lights than their POV was worth? And they had more/better lights than PD's patrol cars.



Nothing against Arkansas here, but once, while driving through, I saw a guy in a mini-van replete with a full blown LED lighting package. Full size lightbar, multiple grille lights, lights in each back window ans a full size traffic arrow in the back window. 

Wow......

I'm so glad WA won't let you put lights on your POV. (Well, green, but only hard core wackers have them in my area. Whoever thought "no they can't have red, let's give them green" was an idiot. Please, tell me wth green is supposed to do for you.) The only lights that belong on any POV are the ones that come stock. (Or aftermarket fog or floodlights, extra backup lights, etc)


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm, we used to have a guy who was a brand spanking new emt.  he had a mini lightbar, LEDs on both sides of his rear window, and LEDs in his gril.  not to mention strobes in his headlights and taillights.  The retards at my former squad even made him an officer.  He was also hired by a private company doing 911 for $9 an hour.  Then he got a g/f, and his participation plunged.  after they broke up, he got back into it, but no where near the level he was at first (but he kept all the lights).  oh, and he also decided to go shopping for alcohol in the ambulance for the underage squad member (I think said officer got a week suspension for that).

He had his EMT cert yanked by the DOH after he decided to call in a phony terrorist threat about a suspicious person attempting to steal his ambulance (which he fought off and was seen in the ER for).  I think he works as Walmart now.

another guy I know is a volunteer FF for the past 15 years.  He also works as a career FF, and is a life member of his local EMS org.  he has strobes, a pretty cool lightbar, his turnout gear in the back of his pickup, and I know he has a radio or two.  and he was elected chief last year of his VFD.  is he a whacker?

in upstate NY, all volunteers respond from home, or directly to the scene.  So many will scream about slow response times (when you get 100 calls a year), but complain that they have lights?  

and I don't have a scanner.  Anyone who has a scanner and listens to it when not at the squad/firehouse/etc is a bigger whacker than anyone with lights on their POV.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I once knew a guy who wanted to be a HEMS doctor ..... 

I have yet to come across any Whacker E. Rescue types here, they either dont get hired/onto the Degree or get thrown out.

The kind of people you describe wouldn't last here.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Well I once knew a guy who wanted to be a HEMS doctor ..... .


did he want a bright orange jumpsuit too?


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 3, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> did he want a bright orange jumpsuit too?



Well, I was trying to take the piss hmmm I mean this time *you* said it, not me


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 3, 2010)

bat belt.

not too bad...

i have two multi-tools. one i was given for christmas, a generic job w/ a few screwdriver heads and a good set of pliers.


then i have my little 5.11 multitool... the only reason i keep that one around is that it has a tiny little led light on it, sometimes it comes in handy.  

I guess its not too much of a bat belt, considering i'm the only one at work with tools on their belt...

it kinda does make me a whacker.  Cause yah, i wear emt pants at work. i freaking HATE scrubs. i've never felt so unprotected as wearing scrubs. Not to mention ... anything with drawstrings on it, that isn't a pair of athletic shorts / swimsuit is for women.


----------



## MDA (Jul 3, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> and I don't have a scanner.  Anyone who has a scanner and listens to it when not at the squad/firehouse/etc is a bigger whacker than anyone with lights on their POV.



Disagree.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 4, 2010)

*Tattoo's*

People who get "Paramedic" type tattoos before they even become a medic always amaze me. I can see why it may give you motivation, but seriously??? 

I know several people that have gotten them done and are no longer in our Assoc. Degree Paramedic program.   And I know a few that got them done and are still there with me. 

(these tat's were acquired in our emt basic semester)  h34r:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 4, 2010)

WannaBeFlight said:


> People who get "Paramedic" type tattoos before they even become a medic always amaze me. I can see why it may give you motivation, but seriously???
> 
> I know several people that have gotten them done and are no longer in our Assoc. Degree Paramedic program.   And I know a few that got them done and are still there with me.
> 
> (these tat's were acquired in our emt basic semester)  h34r:



Hehe...kid in my basic class has an EMS tat.


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 4, 2010)

I want and EMS tattoo. But I'm done with my basic class lol. I don't need the medic part. Don't intend on going to medic school.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 4, 2010)

> People who get "Paramedic" type tattoos before they even become a medic always amaze me. I can see why it may give you motivation, but seriously???



The only medical tattoo I'm getting is my EFMB tattooed on my forearm with "A time to kill, a time to heal" around it.  I figure I have earned it in more ways than simply qualifying for it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 4, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> The only medical tattoo I'm getting is my EFMB tattooed on my forearm with "A time to kill, a time to heal" around it.



The only medical tattoo I plan on is when I am older. I am going to be "that guy" with DNR in huge print across my chest


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 4, 2010)

schulz said:


> The only medical tattoo I plan on is when I am older. I am going to be "that guy" with DNR in huge print across my chest



only if that could replace the ugly bracelets lol


----------



## Trayos (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a personal first aid kit, and a more extensive travel one.
I generally have the pocket one (gloves, small gauze bandages, alcohol wipes) on me if i'm going somewhere with a medium/large group- does that make me a whacker?
After learning a fellow student of mine is a volunteer, I periodically ask him questions about common calls, what to expect, station life, etc. - does that make me a whacker?
If I see any public official (Police,Fire, EMS) on duty, I smile to them and wave- does that make me a whacker?

What are your standards for if someone is a "whacker"?


----------



## DarkStarr (Jul 5, 2010)

nothing wrong with listening to the pager off duty.  i listen to it at home when im chillin to hear whats going on in the county, and also to the medical channel to try apply my knowledge (hypothetically) to that call.. what would i do, etc.  also listen to it when wrenching on the bike or washing the car or whatnot.. never in public on full blast like some other whackers i know..


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 5, 2010)

Trayos said:


> If I see any public official (Police,Fire, EMS) on duty, I smile to them and wave- does that make me a whacker?



Only if you use more than 1 finger. (just kidding  )



Trayos said:


> What are your standards for if someone is a "whacker"?



Well let's see... You might be a whacker if:

You have more radio/cell antennas on your vehicle than SETI

You have more lights on your personal vehicle than a carnival ride

You have more equipment on your belt than Batman

You know all the phone operators at Galls by voice

and they know you

Your jump bag makes your local ED doc jealous because he doesn't have all that stuff in the department

If you think "redundancy" refers to your equipment and not a patient telling you their pain is 10 everytime you ask

If a random piece of EMS equipment fails on your unit and you ask dispatch if you can swing by the station cause you have one in your personal truck you can use for the rest of the day

The military calls you for directions because your GPS is better than theirs

You have enough batteries in your flashlight to power a small New England town

You stop by an accident scene off duty and ask the guys on the rescue truck if they need to borrow some of your gear

People really can't tell the difference between your POV and an official fire department vehicle

You POV is an official FD vehicle

You get mad because you cannot order dextran to take with you and have to carry litres of NS on your camping trips

You have a fresh whole blood transfusion kit and a type and match kit just in case somebody needs a blood transfusion when you are off duty

The local EMS/Fire equipment salesman asks if he can send people over to your house to see how his stuff can be used

You use your portable or Ham radio to give patient information to the guys responding to a call when you are off duty

You cancel/return early from your vacation to jump a call in your district

You jump a call while on vacation in a district out of state or country

You actually brought the equipment to do the former

and it is better than what the locals have

Instead of telling people on the forum who ask what the best pants, boots, socks, condoms, etc are you simply give them the SKU number in the Galls catalog

You have a different Littmann stethoscope for every day or mood

You didn't know there are people who manufacture stethoscopes under a different name than Littmann

You have a Littmann Master Cardiology stethoscope but do not know how to listen to heart tones or what they mean

You have a stethoscope made out of Gold, Platinum or some other metal more commonly used as jewelery

The only Apps on your Iphone are medical in nature

You actually read the PDR for enjoyment

(i'll think of a few more later)


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahaha keep em coming


----------



## wyoskibum (Jul 5, 2010)

*Ambulance Chaser*



frdude1000 said:


> Ok.  Everyone knows they have an inner whacker inside of them.  We all also work around whackers/squirrels/nuts whatever your area calls them.  This is the thread to share our stories, pictures, videos, etc.



I was a Captain with a Fire/EMS service we had this volly who just got his "First Responder" cert.  Anyway, he kept showing up on EMS calls.  "I was in the neighborhood" was his excuse.

The last straw was when we got a call for an unresponsive female at the side of the rode.  As the Ambulance arrives, this guy was there doing chest compressions.  I asked him to step aside and the patient regains consciousness.  Turns out the patient was passenger in a car when she started having nausea.  The driver pulled over so she could puke and she had a syncopal episode.

This guy was going around telling everyone how he "saved" this person's life and what a hero he was.  That is when I took aside and explained to him that if showed up on another ambulance call he would have to turn in his "pager" and gear.

He did get remediation on initial assessment and checking for signs of life.


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 5, 2010)

*More of You might be a whacker if...*

(thanks to a local fireman today)

You drive up to a restraunt in a pickup that has an IAFF license plate and IAFF window decal on all 4 sides and.... (wait for it)........ You announce to the waitress while waiting to be seated that "you are an EMT with the fire department and if anyone needs help to come and get you at your table."

True story, happened this afternoon.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 5, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> (thanks to a local fireman today)
> 
> You drive up to a restraunt in a pickup that has an IAFF license plate and IAFF window decal on all 4 sides and.... (wait for it)........ You announce to the waitress while waiting to be seated that "you are an EMT with the fire department and if anyone needs help to come and get you at your table."
> 
> True story, happened this afternoon.



i have seen this happen before.. Even before I got into EMS it made me laugh


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 5, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> and I don't have a scanner.  Anyone who has a scanner and listens to it when not at the squad/firehouse/etc is a bigger whacker than anyone with lights on their POV.


While both scanners and lights on POV are about the same usefulness, scanners are cheaper and safer 
On a more serious note... Not that I am completely against POV lights; in many states, though, volunteers can only use courtesy lights, which are pretty useless (unless you are a member of fire police and block roads with your vehicle), yet still give people that "I'm in an emergency vehicle" feeling which causes them to do stupid things.


----------



## Sizz (Jul 6, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> (thanks to a local fireman today)
> 
> You drive up to a restraunt in a pickup that has an IAFF license plate and IAFF window decal on all 4 sides and.... (wait for it)........ You announce to the waitress while waiting to be seated that "you are an EMT with the fire department and if anyone needs help to come and get you at your table."
> 
> True story, happened this afternoon.



Veneficus...I'd have to say that's the funniest one in your list so far :lol:


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 6, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> (thanks to a local fireman today)
> 
> You drive up to a restraunt in a pickup that has an IAFF license plate and IAFF window decal on all 4 sides and.... (wait for it)........ You announce to the waitress while waiting to be seated that "you are an EMT with the fire department and if anyone needs help to come and get you at your table."
> 
> True story, happened this afternoon.



You know, I'm gonna pull this one sometime. But instead I'll say "I'm a CNA. If anyone craps their pants or needs help with their dentures, come get me."


----------



## Sizz (Jul 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You know, I'm gonna pull this one sometime. But instead I'll say "I'm a CNA. If anyone craps their pants or needs help with their dentures, come get me."



Rofl too funny!


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> You know, I'm gonna pull this one sometime. But instead I'll say "I'm a CNA. If anyone craps their pants or needs help with their dentures, come get me."



Before you try that I would just point out that it didn't get him seated any faster 

If he was trying to use it as a pick up line, it failed there too.


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 6, 2010)

See I'd be scared to pull that line out with my job. 
"Hi, I'm a child behavior specialist, if you have any brats you need to discipline send them to me"...no. thank. you.


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 10, 2010)

*This website has an impact...*

I am so concerned about being a whacker because of this website!

So, today for instance. I am on call as a perdiem in my town from 0600 Saturday to 1800 Sunday.... We are required to wear a uniform when on calls. We do not need to man the station, we just have to do our morning truck checks, weekend work details and any other activities the chief sees fit for us to do during out "shift"

But, because I do not want to be a whacker... when I have to go the the store, or get gas, etc... I do so in my POV and I change out of my uniform shirt so I do not look like a whacker.

I know EMTLIFE has spies out there on the look out for guys like me and I am NOT going to let you win! And, I am NOT paranoid.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 10, 2010)

Man I feel bad for carrying some plastic gloves in my back pocket now .....


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Man I feel bad for carrying some plastic gloves in my back pocket now .....



Plastic gloves? Those must be stiff. We use vinyl, nitrile, or neoprene.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 10, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Plastic gloves? Those must be stiff. We use vinyl, nitrile, or neoprene.



Brown only wears blue gloves 

Seriously, if I have to, I buy my own


----------



## Melclin (Jul 11, 2010)

I've certainly had temptations. In first year, after basic resus classes, I saw a BVM on eBay and was quite tempted to buy it for funsies. Put a bid on an absurdly cheap 12-lead ECG machine too. I still wish I'd won it. That would have been a fun talking point to run 12 leads on random guests.  If I had though, that would have put me in that whole 'I have better gear than our service provides' box, which put me off a little. <_<

Also in first year, I kept my BP cuff/ears in my car. The reason being that I hoped I'd come across someone in need so I could practice. I dropped that idea a few weeks later when it occurred to me that:
1. I had no idea what I would do with the infomation I'd collected because I hadn't learned enough about it yet.
2. I had no way of treating based on the vitals.
3. I would look like the biggest idiot in the world.  

When I came to this site a year and a half later, I had a good laugh at myself. 

A lot of people at uni have siren ring tones and they burn with embarrassment every time it goes off because everyone laughs at them. Most people are keen. Most say that they see ambulances drive past and wish they were on board. Everyone watches all the ambulance medical shows here ('Medical Emergency' - its like COPS, but with medics). But its all fairly harmless. The high academic entry standards and the fact that its a 3 year degree for entry level weeds out a lot of the wannabees you yanks talk about. But there are still plenty of medical nerds (me) and show offs, kicking around.

EDIT: OH and I still carry alcohol swabs and a 21g needle in my wallet, and some surgical tape on my keys. It's not a whacker thing. Its just that there is seriously nothing you can't do with some combination of the three. Fo shiz, you could repair a torpedoed nuclear submarine with them.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 11, 2010)

Melclin said:


> EDIT: OH and I still carry alcohol swabs and a 21g needle in my wallet, and some surgical tape on my keys. It's not a whacker thing. Its just that there is seriously nothing you can't do with some combination of the three. Fo shiz, you could repair a torpedoed nuclear submarine with them.


wtf do you do with a 21g needing in your wallet???? what if you sit on it the wrong way and it pierces your butt?  I can understand the swabs, and the tape (hell, my ambulance bumper guard is being held together by 3 inch elasticon tape), but a 21g needle?  that's just scary.

personally, I think you would find your own person 12-lead to be more useful.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 12, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Nothing against Arkansas here, but once, while driving through, I saw a guy in a mini-van replete with a full blown LED lighting package. Full size lightbar, multiple grille lights, lights in each back window ans a full size traffic arrow in the back window.
> 
> Wow......
> 
> ...


----------



## Melclin (Jul 12, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> wtf do you do with a 21g needing in your wallet???? what if you sit on it the wrong way and it pierces your butt?  I can understand the swabs, and the tape (hell, my ambulance bumper guard is being held together by 3 inch elasticon tape), but a 21g needle?  that's just scary.



Well its sheathed and sits in line with the rest of the thick leather wallet, in a pocket that I don't sit on...so its not really a big concern of mine. 

Beside...ladies love a man who lives dangerously 

Most common uses include:
-prying that really annoying tiny bit of steak out of your teeth.
-opening frustrating packaging.
-resetting electronic appliances through those tiny holes. 
-carving your phone number into the wrists of hot twilight fans.


----------



## Simusid (Jul 12, 2010)

I was at my son's little league game last week when a kid got a cleat in the thigh.  I didn't think much of it, I saw him walk off the field and I turned back to the game.  In a few minutes I realized that he was on the bench with more and more concerned parents crowding around him.    I thought I heard someone ask for an ice pack, then I saw a mom sit on the grass with her head in her hands being consoled by someone.   There was no yelling, no panic, and I could see the kid still upright.

I subdued my inner whacker all the way up until a woman trotted over to the car next to mine and brought out a tiny first aid kit.   I have an embarrisingly large bag in my car and I was JUUUUUST starting to consider walking over with it when I heard the siren in the distance so I just stayed out of the way and I'm glad I did!


----------



## somePerson (Jul 12, 2010)

woah, some crazy ricky rescues around.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 12, 2010)

somePerson said:


> woah, some crazy ricky rescues around.



Yeah, but have you seen that guy who wants to leap from a big red and yellow helicopter in an orange jumpsuit carrying a Thomas Pack?

Then again, he doesn't have lights on his car so I dno .....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2010)

You know how you can distinguish a *professional* EMS provider pov from a normal civilian POV's? .... You can't.


----------



## yowzer (Jul 14, 2010)

What's wrong with a scanner or five, and a few two-way radios to boot?













Some folks in the 4x4 SAR group in my county have cars that are almost as bad as the above pictures (Plus lightbars)... when there's no room for the people and gear you're supposed to be hauling up old logging roads because of the radios and computers... :unsure: 



			
				lightsandsirens5 said:
			
		

> Nothing against Arkansas here, but once, while driving through, I saw a guy in a mini-van replete with a full blown LED lighting package. Full size lightbar, multiple grille lights, lights in each back window ans a full size traffic arrow in the back window.



There's a WA fire department that owns a couple of minivans rigged up with lightbars and sirens. As far as I can tell, they're used mostly by people going to and from out-of-area classes and the like.


I do keep a decent FA kit in my car, and my SAR pack, and have a mobile VHF radio with various SAR frequencies programmed into it, and hopefully soon a more general purpose ham radio...  but nothing excessive. It's not whackerhood when there's a legitimate reason to carry something, after all. And no extra lights! For personal EDC, first-aid wise, I carry a pair of gloves, some bandaids in my wallet, and a CPR mask on my keychain.


----------



## Theo (Jul 14, 2010)

I was at the grocery store the other day and saw a car in the lot with no less than 20-30 EMS/FF stickers on it. Most of which were on the back window. It had to be some sort of driving hazard. The owner of the car was easy to distinguish when I went into the store. 



Ridryder911 said:


> You know how you can distinguish a *professional* EMS provider pov from a normal civilian POV's? .... You can't.



Well put.


----------

